# Elections - How will you vote?



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I used to vote for the party I wanted to see elected. But since I moved in a new district, I really like my district's Member of Parliament and I'll vote for him.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In the town where we worked and lived, they continually voted in an MP from the opposition party.

Then they complained for 4 years that nothing was getting done in the riding. Then they voted for him again.

Knowing a lot of people in the riding, he was elected because he was a "nice guy and everyone liked him", but I didn't see him doing much of anything.

A close relationship to the center of power is a strong asset to achieving your goals.

I vote for the party that represents my views most closely. A nice person who doesn't represent my views isn't of much use to me.

In all my years I have never needed or requested the local MP's help for anything.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I think Trudeau has done a lousy job and suspect Singh would do even worse. I would like to see Canada recover, as well as Canadians so.......


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In 2015 our riding here defeated the incumbent MP and elected someone else.

A few years later, they elected him mayor.

Funny how that works.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

This time???

Undecided, both leaders are equally unattractive to me nor do I have any trust in either.

The only difference I see is at the Party level. One party is united. The other party is deeply divided. This has no impact on election promises since both sets of promises are essentially hollow and meaningless. It does have an impact in terms of policy subsequent to election, to the choices of capable Cabinet Ministers, and what legislation is tabled.

This time, sad to say, I will probably be voting against our local MP and against his Party rather than voting for someone, a leader, or the Party.

We have lived Liberal stronghold ridings and in Conservative stronghold ridings. Sometimes it made our vote seem pointless.

In the past it was always a huge ' it depends'. I have voted for both parties on occasion.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

sags said:


> In the town where we worked and lived, they continually voted in an MP from the opposition party.
> 
> Then they complained for 4 years that nothing was getting done in the riding. Then they voted for him again.
> 
> ...


The MP in my district is actively asking us our opinion. Once in a while, he sends a little poll with only 1 subject to ask our opinion and if we want to help with that subject. He sent a few of them. And things are moving in my district. There's a few Facebook groups for my district and I see some people having requests which are fulfilled pretty quickly.

It's the first time I ever see such a thing. Makes me like my district even more. Makes me witness shared values amongst a majority of the citizens living in my district.

The best part is that MP I'll be voting for represents the party I'd be voting for anyways. But having a great MP removes my doubts when I'm hesitating between two parties, for instance. Now there's no more hesitating.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Only for Conservative Party! “ the candidate in my district” doesn’t decide anything! Just look at 2 ladies whom Trudeau kicked out


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

I am voting for WI and the Maverick Party candidate .


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Our MP is an absolute sleeper. He is assured of re-election. Never hear from him from one year to the next.

His biggest concern is probably how long he has to serve to reach the maximum MP's pension level.

Or....how can I get myself on a standing committee in order to earn extra cash. 

Or perhaps how can I wangle an appointment as a Cabinet Secretary in order to increase my final pension entitlement.

Or....will I have the opportunity at some point to step aside for a star candidate in exchange for getting a lucrative appointment to some some Federal or Provincial position with a nice salary and an attractive expense account so that I no longer have to put up with these pesky constituents. Or perhaps a Senate appointment.. ...'oh....that would be perfect! Pick me. Please.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'll vote anything but Liberals. They're the only party who seem to have been caught with their pants down despite calling the election.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As long as we don't have weirdos storming Parliament Hill after the election is decided, I think we will be okay regardless of who wins.

Keep an eye out for people wearing buffalo horns, face paint, and talking gibberish.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I feel about this election much like I felt like the last Ontario election: I am uninspired by all the choices on offer.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there a 4th option like "None of the Above"?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

My riding is NDP/Conservative.
I'd really love instant runoff, though.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

So far, it proves a sad point - sure, we vote for the bigger picture (the party), but we don't have any superstar (PM, MP).


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

MrBlackhill said:


> So far, it proves a sad point - sure, we vote for the bigger picture (the party), but we don't have any superstar (PM, MP).


other then Pollrevre is there a super star MP?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

zinfit said:


> other then Pollrevre is there a super star MP?


I think the CPC has a bunch of decent MP's, but they just don't have the mainstream appeal to capture attention.
Then of course with instant runnoff/ranked ballot we end up with compromise leaders, which some don't like (ie Scheer), but ideally you're left with a pretty decent person, who people can generally support (ie O'Toole)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The funny thing is that runoff voting is great for internal party elections, but it is horrible and a bad idea for general elections.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Don't know but for certain the last week to ten days of the election will be critical to both leaders.

Not a fan of run off ballots....after all the Conservatives got Scheer on the eighth ballot and look how that turned out for them. And it could have just as easily been Maxime Bernier.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Why is this even worth discussing though? Maybe next we can all discuss our sex habits and bedroom activities.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> If I want to see the country destroyed and run into the ground, I'd vote Conservative.
> 
> Otherwise I'd vote something else.


If I want to see the country destroyed and run into the ground, I'd vote Liberal or NDP.

Otherwise I'd vote something else.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> If I want to see the country destroyed and run into the ground, I'd vote Liberal or NDP.


Yeah, I already know how most people here will vote.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm currently weighing three options:

-Don't vote
-Spoil the ballot
-Vote for the candidate least likely to win


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

nathan79 said:


> I'm currently weighing three options:
> 
> -Don't vote
> -Spoil the ballot
> -Vote for the candidate least likely to win


Isn't there a party that most closely reflects your priorities and interests?

How about the Natural Law Party? They endorse yogic flying.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> I'm currently weighing three options:
> 
> *-Don't vote*
> -Spoil the ballot
> -Vote for the candidate least likely to win


I'm convinced that not voting is the most appropriate course. The guys screaming loudest that it's your obligation, duty or "voice" to go vote are the ones who want the same parties to be in control forever.

- Choosing from the "lesser of two evils" is still a morally questionable choice.

- If voter turnout is stable then they can run advanced analytics on the information to tailor their messages to maintain precise control, cycle after cycle. Knowing exactly what information will sway people back and forth between parties in a predicable manner is the ultimate tool. "Ground swell" political support is what the parties fear the most... This is what they are trying to prevent from happening at all costs by maintaining voter turnout high and consistent. Keeping your intentions of current/future political position a secret by not voting is value concealment.

- It de legitimizes the government's mandate. Imagine if the voter turnout dwindled from 60% to 10% over the course of the next several elections due to widespread dissatisfaction among the population? What would happen? Continued political stability? Doubtful. Something interesting or a genuine political change _might_ actually happen if the voter turnout was 10%.

Not voting *is* a political strategy, a legitimate one. It's just one that they would prefer that you don't choose, for their own benefit.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

peterk said:


> I'm convinced that not voting is the most appropriate course. The guys screaming loudest that it's your obligation, duty or "voice" to go vote are the ones who want the same parties to be in control forever.
> 
> - Choosing from the "lesser of two evils" is still a morally questionable choice.


No it isn't.
In fact there is ALWAYS a trade off with every single thing you do.
Morally I think you should chose the better option, even if it has drawbacks, because all decisions have drawbacks.



> Not voting *is* a political strategy, a legitimate one. It's just one that they would prefer that you don't choose, for their own benefit.


Not voting is letting worse things happen than if you did vote.


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

Harper made me sick toward the end of his term, so I voted for the Liberals because there was no other realistic option. In all honesty, Trudeau makes me sick but slightly less than his predecessor. This time again, it will be the lesser of two evils.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Having spent a few years in the US, and watching their political dysfunction, I would honestly be happy with (most) of the major parties in Canada.

Canadian politics is like a breath of fresh air. The policies are all quite reasonable, and the political people are OK. Our government institutions work well, both provincially & federally.

Maybe I'm just easy to please. We have low taxes in Canada, lots of perks for the middle class, a great quality of life, good social cohesiveness, strong support of business, strong appreciation of equality and rights of minorities... I honestly have no major complaints about the way our government and society works.

I've written this before, but having lived on both sides of the border, I think that Canada presents the "better deal" when it comes to quality of life / taxes.

I'm very pleased with Canada, but I do think we are a bit _too American_. We would benefit from looking more to like-minded countries like Australia, New Zealand, and even Sweden, Norway, Denmark.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Having spent a few years in the US, and watching their political dysfunction, I would honestly be happy with (most) of the major parties in Canada.
> 
> Canadian politics is like a breath of fresh air. The policies are all quite reasonable, and the political people are OK. Our government institutions work well, both provincially & federally.
> 
> ...


I think for most people, particularly the middle class Canada is superior.

I think for the rich, the US is better.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think we do better by comparing to western Europe than the US. The US suffers from being myopic regarding other systems.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I think we do better by comparing to western Europe than the US. The US suffers from being myopic regarding other systems.


There is a lot to like about Western Europe, but there is a reason most of Canada & US are full of people who left.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> I think for most people, particularly the middle class Canada is superior.
> 
> I think for the rich, the US is better.


Yes I would agree with that.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> There is a lot to like about Western Europe, but there is a reason most of Canada & US are full of people who left.


I know lots of Canadians that went to Netherlands. It is a very good place to live. Even gibor's son is decamping...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I know lots of Canadians that went to Netherlands. It is a very good place to live. Even gibor's son is decamping...


I know a lot of Europeans who got the opportunity to work in Canada or the US on a "temporary" basis. Most of the moved after their 1 or 2 year assignment.

Yes the Netherlands is nice, most of Europe is nice, but they also have a lot of issues.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We seriously considered Nice and Malaga when we retired, but decided that PV was easier for our friends to get to.

We still visit Europe every fall (excepting Covid years), and are intending to return in 2022. But we have owned in PV since 2007 and have since upgraded our condo to new construction in 2019.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

kcowan said:


> We seriously considered Nice and Malaga when we retired, but decided that PV was easier for our friends to get to.
> 
> We still visit Europe every fall (excepting Covid years), and are intending to return in 2022. But we have owned in PV since 2007 and have since upgraded our condo to new construction in 2019.


I also loved Nice. It was a breath of fresh air after the filth of Paris. Not sure if I would want to live there permanently but it was very charming.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

South of Portugal, or Italy is my go to. Beautiful topography, friendly people, and very low cost of living.
In Portugal just about everyone speaks english too


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

kcowan said:


> We seriously considered Nice and Malaga when we retired, but decided that PV was easier for our friends to get to.
> 
> We still visit Europe every fall (excepting Covid years), and are intending to return in 2022. But we have owned in PV since 2007 and have since upgraded our condo to new construction in 2019.


PV is nice and while it does not check all our boxes, it is overall the best location for us as well. Our extended family has a large and beautiful rural property of over a hundred hectares in Spain, inland in the mountains but only about 25 km from the sea. A couple of cousins renovated the grandfather's home who left the country during the Franco years, and we thought about building ourselves a little house on our share of the property but nobody would ever come for a visit. In PV, everyone wants to come to visit us so it's a no-brainer. 

Hope you didn't suffer from the last hurricane and flooding. I was in ****** Gulch taking care of a friend's property when it happened and I could see the devastation happening in real-time from the terrace overlooking the Cuale River.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> South of Portugal, or Italy is my go to. Beautiful topography, friendly people, and very low cost of living.
> In Portugal just about everyone speaks english too


First priority for me is Spain (Andalusia) , 2nd middle of Portugal. Amazing nature, climate, and very low cost of living! I prefer Spain because I can communocate in Spanish and I like Spanish cuisine more . 
P.S. Because of Covid we cancel planned trip to Northern Portugal and Spain (Galicia)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

ykphil said:


> Hope you didn't suffer from the last hurricane and flooding. I was in **** Gulch taking care of a friend's property when it happened and I could see the devastation happening in real-time from the terrace overlooking the Cuale River.


We are back north as of July 3rd. But the busness that was wiped out was a friend of ours who also runs the food bank. We have sent her a chunk of money. Worst damage since Hurrican Kenna in 2002.


----------

